# Document status in ImmiAccount



## rakesh_r5 (Dec 1, 2013)

Hello friends,

I lodged my visa application on 29-Jan and started uploading documents from 3-Feb. The final set of documents were uploaded yesterday. I noticed that the status of all documents uploaded was 'Received' rather than the earlier status of 'Required'. Does it mean that a CO has been assigned so early? But I didn't get any notification stating a CO has been assigned. Do you have any explanation guys? Thanks in advance.

Regards,
Rakesh


----------



## rein_marco (Feb 8, 2014)

That just means your application has gone to the next step. But is not indicative of CO allocation. It's the same with mine.


----------



## bharathp (Oct 22, 2013)

rein_marco said:


> That just means your application has gone to the next step. But is not indicative of CO allocation. It's the same with mine.


My document status are in recommended state

Wat does this suggest???


----------



## prseeker (Sep 11, 2013)

bharathp said:


> My document status are in recommended state
> 
> Wat does this suggest???


I have same question , the categories in which I have not submitted are in "Recommended " state and categories for which I submitted some documents show as "Required"


----------



## rahulreshu (Aug 11, 2013)

Here is my take on what the various status messages mean...

1) Requested: The CO has requested for something
2) Required: After uploading something, the status changes to required (this status message is extremely weird...why would something change to required after you upload it?).
3) Received: Your uploaded document has been received by the CO's team.
4) Recommended: Something that is recommended but not mandatory.

In my case, when the CO requested PCC and Medicals they showed as Requested. Once I provided my agent with my PCC and medical receipt (as proof) and he uploaded them, the documents changed to Required. A couple of days later, they changed to Received.

In the limited time I had access to my immiaccount, I never saw any other status messages (some of them I've come across on other posts are Met, TRIM, etc).


----------



## RNAussie (Jun 6, 2013)

I have lodged my visa application, then all my uploaded file indicated "received". I have not been allocated a CO yet... Weird.

Requested: CO requesting something...
Required and recommended: mandatory or just recommending to upload
Received: CO receives


----------



## Jimmy2014 (Jul 24, 2014)

RNAussie said:


> I have lodged my visa application, then all my uploaded file indicated "received". I have not been allocated a CO yet... Weird.
> 
> Requested: CO requesting something...
> Required and recommended: mandatory or just recommending to upload
> Received: CO receives


Received only means that the document is now available in their system. It does not means that CO is allocated.

I confirmed this from AHC, Delhi :eek2:


----------



## gkvithia (Dec 9, 2013)

none of the messages mean anything, mine were all listed as required although i uploaded them and i received direct grant without contact from CO


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

From my experience statuses does not mean anything much.. they are random and serve different purpose at different times and with different users.
don't pay much attention to them!


----------



## Aussie_Venkat (Jul 5, 2012)

rahulreshu said:


> Here is my take on what the various status messages mean...
> 
> 1) Requested: The CO has requested for something
> 2) Required: After uploading something, the status changes to required (this status message is extremely weird...why would something change to required after you upload it?).
> ...


Hi
I am getting my application processed through an agent. The agent has full access to the application. I recently registered in the immiaccount and imported my application just to check the status. I have not opened the application and saw what is inside it. Currently the status shows "Assessment in progress" and "last updated" date shows 30 march 2015. i gave all the PCC requested by CO via the agent and the agent confirmed me that he uploaded all the PCC, medicals on may 3rd. Now the status is still "Assessment in progress" but the last modified date is still showing 30 march 2015....why the date modified did not change? Does this mean the agent has not uploaded any documents or does that mean something else?

Please help me on this...thank you all in advance!!!


----------



## MissionAus_2016 (Jan 15, 2016)

This means that your agent has not uploaded the document. The moment he uploads the documents date would change and pick up the curent date.
Also you can check your documents yourself by going in to the application and click on attach documents.


----------



## sakshi13 (Oct 3, 2016)

Hi,

My PCC is taking time more than the given time limit by my CO.How shall i respond back asking more time.
Can i click on information provided, but if I do so the popup message says "I will not be submitting anything further and all documents requested have been provided".

Can someone help on this one?

Thanks


----------



## rishi4boddu (Nov 11, 2016)

HI,
I need help here, My agent lodged the visa 189 application and on 19th Sep 2016, CO was assigned and asked for more documents and the status in my IMMI account shows as "Information requested".
My agent has attached all the documents and in the documents section the status of the documents shows as "received".
However my concern is the status of my application still shows as 19th sept 2016, and am not sure if the CO is been notified or is there any way to notify the CO.
My agent says nothing to worry as all the documents has been uploaded and attached documents status shows as "received". Then why it still shows as "Information requested"


----------



## sakshi13 (Oct 3, 2016)

Hi Rishi,

In my case i had attached all my documents which were asked and clicked on button INFORMATION PROVIDED, than the status was updated to Assessment in progress.

Please check with your agent has he clicked the button 

Thanks
Sakshi


----------



## rishi4boddu (Nov 11, 2016)

HI Sakshi,
At first thanks for your valuable inputs, yes i asked multiple times to my agent and he says nothing to worry. May I know where is the button "Information Provided" to click in. 
also my agent says as long as the documents status shows as "received" then its ok. Do you alos applied through agent or self?


----------



## rishi4boddu (Nov 11, 2016)

Hi Can some one update me, on my earlier status, My agent says he is unable to see any button as "information provided" may i know what is the issue , as per the agent they say all the documents shows as received so not to worry. But my immi account status shows last update as 19th sep, the day when CO asked for further docuements. Please advice, also as per the URL it does says only for further documents required, the pages shows as Information provided button. A bit confused though.


----------



## sakshi13 (Oct 3, 2016)

Hi Rishi,

I had applied on my own and they had given me 28 days limit so i attached all documents on last day and clicked Information provided.
A sample has been provided at bordergov.au
You can confirm it with your agent

Better is to contact the department if more confusion is there 

Thanks
Sakshi Huria


----------



## rishi4boddu (Nov 11, 2016)

Hi sakshi,
Thanks for the update, finally my agent understood this and clicked on the Information provided button. But my agent also attached all the documents via email to the CO as in when requested earlier and in fact mine was the same case as you. My PCC also took time and I was unable to submit within 28days and my agent send mail to the department showing the evidence of PCC applied and the only document pending which will be uploaded once received, no response from CO though.
my agent never clicked though on the button within 28days , I hope there will be no issues by clicking it today.


----------

